# What is up with the Captcha for Kiwi farms registration/login?



## DarkEmoMario64 (May 23, 2019)

It has the overdone Alex Jones meme ''I don't like them putting chemicals in the water that keep the frigging frogs gay'' and it ask you to fill in the sentence I won't---------life? 

I don't even think those word ever come up in the song.


----------



## Ilackcreativity (May 23, 2019)

I didn't have a problem hearing the words.


----------



## Irrelevant (May 23, 2019)

I thought it was the best captcha I've ever seen.


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 23, 2019)

DarkEmoMario64 said:


> It has the overdone Alex Jones meme ''I don't like them putting chemicals in the water that keep the frigging frogs gay'' and it ask you to fill in the sentence I won't---------life?
> 
> I don't even think those word ever come up in the song.


Your account is over 2 years old, why bitch now?


----------



## DarkEmoMario64 (May 23, 2019)

Ilackcreativity said:


> I didn't have a problem hearing the words.
> [/QUOT





Rat Speaker said:


> Your account is over 2 years old, why bitch now?


Forgot my password for a time being not to mention I was logged out after this site got taken down for a while.


----------



## Recoil (May 23, 2019)

The words one must type are an affirmation of sorts. Typing them makes you stop and think for a second amidst the insanity. This is an important skill to have, here of all places.


----------



## shartshooter (May 23, 2019)

DarkEmoMario64 said:


> I don't even think those word ever come up in the song.


If you can't crack this Myst-tier riddle then you cannot post on the super high IQ kiwi farms.


----------



## SpessCaptain (May 23, 2019)

You have to be a massive brainyot to not be able to understand the CAPTCHA


----------



## Rat Speaker (May 23, 2019)

DarkEmoMario64 said:


> Forgot my password for a time being not to mention I was logged out after this site got taken down for a while.


The site got taken down like 2 years ago lmao.


----------



## JM 590 (May 23, 2019)

There are probably some great posters who couldn't figure out that captcha we missed out on


----------



## mindlessobserver (May 23, 2019)

If you cant pass the captcha this is probably not the place for you. Even we have standards.


----------



## Autisimodo (May 23, 2019)

If I'm not mistaken that Alex Jones captcha is used to deter spam bots, among other things I guess.


----------



## JULAY (May 23, 2019)

If you can't pass the CAPTCHA, we know that you are in fact, a lolcow, and super sekrit Null Technologies immediately dox you, dox your family, notify your boss that you are a lolcow, create a thread on you, and then send you a link to the thread.


----------



## Null (May 23, 2019)

DarkEmoMario64 said:


> It has the overdone Alex Jones meme ''I don't like them putting chemicals in the water that keep the frigging frogs gay'' and it ask you to fill in the sentence I won't---------life?
> 
> I don't even think those word ever come up in the song.


Are you fucking deaf?



Piss said:


> There are probably some great posters who couldn't figure out that captcha we missed out on


No, there isn't. If you can't figure out the captcha you're a fucking moron.


----------



## nippleonbonerfart (May 23, 2019)

If you're having trouble hearing the words, someone posted a version with better audio


----------



## TurnTheFreakingFrogsGay (May 23, 2019)

The CAPTCHA is great and I approve.


----------



## DarkEmoMario64 (May 24, 2019)

Okay, I listened one more time and he does indeed say a line that could fit in the space between ¨¨won't---------life?¨¨  My bad.


----------

